# Need to reset BIOS on gigabyte motherboard



## Scheuerman (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been having problems with my BIOS I need to know how to reset it, two of my games I play Shogun 2 and Saints for the Third make my computer restart when I launch them, I have the most recent updates for my drivers and all. I need some help please.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

If possible post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.

Does the restart happen as soon as you start the games or after playing for awhile?


----------



## ICYBLUE (Apr 11, 2012)

Check what type of motherboard and version of bios then goto www.gigatybe.com to found out any newer version or not. If you have some newer type motherboard which have Q-Flash or @BIOS software you can reflash the BIOS easy.


----------



## Scheuerman (Apr 14, 2012)

Custom built, Specs are -AMD FX 8150 3.60GHz 8 core CPU, AMD HD Radeon 6950, 8 gigs of ram, 800 watt power supply from Xtreme gear model: XG-P800, 2 TB of memory, Gigabyte Motherboard GA-970A-D3. The restart happens right after I launch the game it doesn't get to the menu it just restarts right after I launch the application.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you made any changes to the Bios? If not, I doubt the Bios is your problem but you can "reset" it by booting to the Bios and set to "Default".
Is the 8GB of RAM 2x4GB or 4x2GB?
Is this a CyberPower PC? They commonly use low quality PSU's like yours.


----------



## Scheuerman (Apr 14, 2012)

It is cyber power, it is 2x4GB, I've messed with BIOS a bit and something happened and stopped an update in the past, after that two games I play, Shogun 2 and Saints Row the Third, stopped working and restart my computer every time I try running them.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Reset the BIOS to defaults or clear CMOS setting using the jumper in order to restore the setting back to default.


----------



## Scheuerman (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not that great with computers, how exactly would i go about resetting my BIOS?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You could either boot into the BIOS (DEL during boot) and choose the option to Load Optimized defaults, Save and Exit

You could also shutdown the PC remove the power and remove the battery from the motherboard for a dew minutes.


----------



## Scheuerman (Apr 14, 2012)

I tried both ways, none have worked must not be my BIOS. Thanks for the help but now do you guys have any idea what it could be?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS?

It would be listed under PC Health Status


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Scheuerman said:


> I've messed with BIOS a bit and something happened and stopped an update in the past, after that two games I play, Shogun 2 and Saints Row the Third, stopped working and restart my computer every time I try running them.


Are you saying your problem started after a failed Bios update?


----------

